# Miter bar length



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I'm thinking of building a new crosscut sled, and I'm going to use an aluminum bar for the runner...and I was about to order a 30 inch bar when I said...wait, that seams really long..... 

What length runners do you all have on your sleds?


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

The typical TS table is 27" wide. I usually make my runners about 14" long and make em out of Oak. I cut em just a bit undersized then use set 5 set screws 










tapped into the edge to allow me to fine tune it to exactly fit the miter slot. Works Great!!!


----------

